
Snapchat responds to the Change.org petition complaining about app’s redesign - PeOe
https://techcrunch.com/2018/02/21/snapchat-responds-to-the-change-org-petition-complaining-about-the-apps-redesign/
======
Piskvorrr
...and says, in essence, "yeah, yeah, whatever. Our way or the highway, get
used to it."

